# Good RCI or Wyndham resorts for SCUBA diving?



## EAM (Aug 3, 2015)

What are some good resorts for scuba diving, preferably in the U.S. ( including Hawaii) or a safe part of the Caribbean?   Having a PADI or SDI dive shop on site would be a real plus.  What time of year would be best for diving?   What else is there to do in the area?


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 3, 2015)

EAM said:


> What are some good resorts for scuba diving, preferably in the U.S. ( including Hawaii) or a safe part of the Caribbean?   Having a PADI or SDI dive shop on site would be a real plus.  What time of year would be best for diving?   What else is there to do in the area?



I can't answer your question, but it prompted me to google "Wyndham Vacation Ownership Scuba Diving" and one of the top results was Dolphin's Cove in Anaheim.  I got a massive chuckle out of that.

How do you feel about scuba diving in an inland California resort pool? :rofl:

I don't know that any of Wyndham's resorts cater to divers especially.  I think you're looking at RCI for this one.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 3, 2015)

EAM said:


> What are some good resorts for scuba diving, preferably in the U.S. ( including Hawaii) or a safe part of the Caribbean?   Having a PADI or SDI dive shop on site would be a real plus.  What time of year would be best for diving?   What else is there to do in the area?



There are many Wyndham resorts in Hawaii, on all the islands, and most would be a suitable base for scuba diving.  But for the most part, timeshares do not offer specialty services like dive shops, and if they did, the price would be so horrible, that you wouldn't use them.  

If I were you, I'd start off by figuring out which Hawaiian Island interests you the most (they are all different) and then go from there.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 3, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> There are many Wyndham resorts in Hawaii, on all the islands, and most would be a suitable base for scuba diving.  But for the most part, timeshares do not offer specialty services like dive shops, and if they did, the price would be so horrible, that you wouldn't use them.
> 
> If I were you, I'd start off by figuring out which Hawaiian Island interests you the most (they are all different) and then go from there.



The soon opening Margaritaville on St Thomas is also an option, so long as he isn't looking for an onboard dive shop.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Aug 4, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> But for the most part, timeshares do not offer specialty services like dive shops, and if they did, the price would be so horrible, that you wouldn't use them.
> 
> If I were you, I'd start off by figuring out which Hawaiian Island interests you the most (they are all different) and then go from there.



I can't speak for Hawaii because I don't think anywhere I stayed had on site dives ops. I can say Mayan Palace and Royal Haciendas in Riviera Maya, Costa Maya Reef Resort in Belize, and the former Pelican Resort in St. Maarten had dive ops, which were excellent and competitively priced.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 6, 2015)

+ above post.  I'd look at Belize and some of the Caribbean resorts even before HI.  Some of us used to follow Bonaire postings, but seems most of the inventory ended up in rentals.  (Speaking from RCI standpoint.)


----------



## Tia (Aug 6, 2015)

Bluebeards Beach Club on STT has onsite https://www.facebook.com/pages/Aqua-Marine-St-Thomas-USVI/116448308393821?sk=info&tab=overview


----------



## Gaozhen (Aug 6, 2015)

We dove in St. Maarten with Ocean Explorers this spring and had a great time - safe area, quality guides, lovely weather, saw heaps of wildlife. Highly recommended.


----------



## ailin (Aug 6, 2015)

There is night time scuba diving with manta rays on the Big Island.  We snorkeled and it was very cool, though I was a little jealous of the divers!


----------



## LisaH (Aug 6, 2015)

The old Reef Resort on Grand Cayman is now a Wyndham property. Great place for diving...


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 6, 2015)

LisaH said:


> The old Reef Resort on Grand Cayman is now a Wyndham property. Great place for diving...



Hotel perhaps, but not a timeshare resort. 

I am an avid diver, and not many locations would offer onsite dive ops.  So trading via RCI might yield some better choices.  

There is one in Cozumel, available via Wyndham, but it has no real beach to speak of and its view is often blocked by a large cruise ship, but it is close to the dive sites.  The Wyndham Hawaiian Village is the closest to both the Manta Dives and Two Step area which is my favorite shore dive snorkel EVER.

Otherwise I wouldn't be relying solely on Wyndham. 

30 years of diving, and logging in nearing 400 dives.


----------



## EAM (Mar 5, 2016)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all the helpful responses!


----------



## RNCollins (Mar 7, 2016)

For onsite diving on Grand Cayman try
Compass Point Dive Resort or
Morritt's Tortuga Club

On Bonaire try
Buddy Dive Resort
Divi Flamingo Beach Resort


----------

